# Patnor1011 post-pyro water quench = steam?



## 924T (Oct 13, 2012)

I was wondering if, when performing Patnor1011's highly innovative new procedure of taking the
hot-from-the-fire pyrolized chips, one would get a face full of steam, or do the hot chips just
make the water boil a little?

I figured it would be folly of the highest order to dump water into the hot container the chips
rode out of the fire in-----I think you'd be guaranteed a face full of steam that way.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## g_axelsson (Oct 13, 2012)

It's called incinerate, not pyrolyze. That is two different methods.

/Göran


----------



## Geo (Oct 13, 2012)

i dont think a pound of material will create that big of a steam explosion. ive dunked red hot motor stators before that weighed 20 pounds or more. i wouldnt stand directly over it but its not that explosive.


----------



## patnor1011 (Oct 13, 2012)

I do about half a pound at a time. Water dont even get warm. Working fine for me. With bigger quantities I think you will just need few more buckets.


----------



## 924T (Oct 14, 2012)

patnor1011,

Thanks for your reply!

Do you just use water straight from the faucet, or do you add ice to chill it down a bit?

I consider your water quenching experiment and subsequent modification of your process to
be pure genius----------I wouldn't have thought of trying that in a million years.

Out of curiosity, what prompted you to conceptualize a water quench, and try it?

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## 924T (Oct 14, 2012)

g_axelsson,

You are absolutely correct!

I stuck my foot in my beaker several times last night---------I got AC and DC backwards concerning the
type of voltage to use for a variable speed motor for a ball mill, as well as calling incineration pyrolosis.

GSP had brought that up to me, too, and I forgot that for it to be pyrolosis, the heating would have to be executed
within an anaerobic, or limited oxygen, environment. 

I do thank you for pointing that out,

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## 924T (Oct 14, 2012)

Geo, 

That's real good news about no steam explosion, even with something as big as the 
stators (20 lbs., red hot?) you mentioned.

It hasn't been all that long since I read Mark Twain's "Life on the Mississippi" again, which included mention of 
paddlewheel boat steam boilers exploding, so I kind of had steam explosions on my mind.

I'm figuring, in the near future, the biggest quantity of chips I'll be incinerating and quenching will be 1kg, and
very much likely only 1 lb., so I should be in good shape,

and being forwarned is invaluable!

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## patnor1011 (Oct 14, 2012)

924T said:


> patnor1011,
> 
> Thanks for your reply!
> 
> ...



Just regular cold water from mains and normal size bucket. If you would use ice, ice cubes may float on surface and somehow block chips going straight on bottom. 

I found this when I had my Einstein moment. I noticed a lot of very small chips on boards. They were like 4mm to 2mm with 3 or 4 legs on two sides. I started thinking that there may be gold in them too so I cut out 6-7 incinerated them with torch and as I was in a rush to see if gold is there I dumped them in pan where I had cold water. Half of them turned in mud instantly from thermal shock and I saw gold bonding wires there. :mrgreen: The rest was needed another heating or crushing but in fact you can mash them with spoon they will be soft from this treatment.

Picture in my thread here:
http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=11827&start=120#p155580


----------



## 924T (Oct 15, 2012)

patnor1011,

Now that is news, about there being gold in the smallest chips-----------I've been completely ignoring
them------------roughly 200 motherboards worth-----------oh well, I've got around 100 motherboards left
to process for chips, so I'll address the tiny I.C.'s, too.

And, that is way cool about your innovation being the result of being in a hurry to get the answer to
a question.

There is so much innovation and invention that occurs within the GRF, a book could be written just
about that!

Cheers,

Mike


----------

